# Wonderland Singers and Accompaniment - Spooky Halloween (1974)



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I found this classic in the Scar Stuff blog years ago. At the time, I was just downloading every Halloween recording I could find, but upon listening to this, I immediately recalled hearing this music in elementary school. I still have vivid memories of Miss Collins sitting up front on her stool, playing this record, and showing the accompanying slide show (or was it a film?) on the wall of the music room (what I wouldn&#8217;t give to find a copy of THAT somewhere).

The album features Halloween lyrics written to classic children&#8217;s tunes, sung by a few men and women accompanied by an old-time organ. As a 1st or 2nd grader, I remember feeling a little lost &#8230; it&#8217;s one thing to sing new lyrics to familiar tunes, but when you&#8217;re not familiar with the tune, either &#8230; I mean, what 2nd grader knows the tune of &#8220;As the Army Goes Rolling Along&#8221;? I guess it must&#8217;ve made an impression.

Alas &#8230; despite my own fond memories, I cannot recommend this recording. Today&#8217;s kids would not be impressed &#8230; my own kids would not recognize more than 3 or 4 of the melodies. The lyrics are not very clever or funny. The music is an organ. Just an organ. Almost sounds like a ballpark organ.

If &#8220;Acka lacka ching &#8211; acka lacka chow &#8211; here come three more witches now&#8221; rings a bell, you might enjoy this trip into the darker recesses of your memory. Otherwise, meh.

Wonderland Singers and Accompaniment - Spooky Halloween


----------

